# i feel like i am slightly stuck (hppd or dr?)



## marduk (Mar 4, 2015)

Hello again!

in my previous post i told about my static vision, been in this sate for six months already, at least the dp left but the thing i believe to be derealisation is the thing that really worries me for the moment, my dp\dr started when i had really bad anxiety and got a few too many panic attacks when i worried about my health constantly but i also was a weed smoker. I noticed when i read about hppd i started to get a few similar symptoms (mainly afterimages that have gotten slightly worse after that)

My remaining symptoms

Static vision\afterimages (objects look like they are shaking)

light sensitivity

floaters

Does this sound like derealisation or hppd?

feels like half the battle is to convince myself it is derealiation which i got from the anxiety and not hppd i dont see trails or have color distortion or anything that would count as a hallucination but it feels like the doubt i feel is the main thing holding me back, i have asked around a lot about this and even though it seems like it is the dr, i have a hard time letting it go. Does the visual symptoms usually leave with the dr, i am happy that the dp left but i feel stuck for the moment,

if you find the time to answer i would appreciate it and if you do i will stop posting these reassurance topics, pinky swear 

Marduk


----------



## Cotillion (Oct 23, 2012)

I have DPDR and I'm experiencing the same visual distortions. A recovered sufferer said either here or on reddit that the visuals are usually the last one to go.


----------



## marduk (Mar 4, 2015)

I also se occasional starbursts from headlights and for some reason my visional symptoms have gotten a lot worse since reading about hppd


----------



## Mydp (Aug 12, 2016)

For me those symptoms went hand in hand with my dp/dr, and eventually went away once I was feeling back to old self, but like mentioned above, they were the last to go. Sunglasses were a lifesaver while I was experiencing them. They provided a type of camouflage, so that I didnt notice them as much. I did have a full eye exam during to make sure nothing else was going on, but it came back normal.


----------

